

Gauge: Cross-Platform Test Automation - rshetty
https://github.com/getgauge/gauge

======
dbwest
Why would you use this instead of Cucumber?

~~~
harinee
Some of the things I think Gauge does well:

1\. Instead a BDD format, it uses markdown specification-style language. This
fits well for end-to-end user-journeys, instead of a strict Given-When-Then
which is more suited for very specific test-case style of testing.

2\. If you have data-heavy testing, Gauge helps. It allows you to manage your
data in files, apart from tables, and gives an out-of-the-box way to read from
these files, thus making data management much simpler and neater.

3\. Gauge is built with an architecture such that you have a core library, and
then there are plugins to it. Every language binding is also a plugin. So, all
the core features are in the core lib. Thus, if you change tech stack, and
move from say C# to Java, the features you had would mostly be there ready for
you. Thus a smaller learning curve (unlike Cucumber which is re-written from
scratch everytime you change tech stacks).

4\. Gauge also comes with out-of-the-box parallel running mechanism. It just
needs a simple command, specifying the number of threads you want to run them
with, and that's it. No additional plugins required. Hope that helps.

